# Target has Hello Kitty Dog items



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I went by there at lunch today and saw this. Clothes are $9.99


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why do I not have a girl chi?!?!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Why do I not have a girl chi?!?!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Get something that can be used for future chi girl


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wonder if the biggest size would fit my moms mix. She's 28 lbs, so I doubt it. But I can look! 

Nothing for future chi girl because its going to be likely at least a year now 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh How cute, Wish Target was closer. I have to drive 45mins to get there. I am planning a trip with Tracey soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I wonder if the biggest size would fit my moms mix. She's 28 lbs, so I doubt it. But I can look!
> 
> Nothing for future chi girl because its going to be likely at least a year now
> 
> ...


I understand maybe they will make this a yearly thing 



CHITheresa said:


> Oh How cute, Wish Target was closer. I have to drive 45mins to get there. I am planning a trip with Tracey soon.


Really? I have 3 with in 20 minutes of me


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just drove by the to-be Target location on my way to the vet this morning. The big Target sign has been installed on the front and I hope it will be opening soon! So exciting. We have a Walmart here but their dog section is really lacking. That hello kitty stuff looks so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our Target never carries cute stuff! They did not even carry Christmas clothes for pets last year.
I wonder if it is the demographics of my area or something.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> I understand maybe they will make this a yearly thing
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I have 3 with in 20 minutes of me


I live in middle of no where, Manisttee National forest.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ours had a couple things last Christmas but this is the first time I have seen this.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like ill be takin a trip to target soon  thanks christie


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Looks like ill be takin a trip to target soon  thanks christie


I am just helping your shopping addiction


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> I am just helping your shopping addiction


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously, after this post, I'm going to Target (or several Targets) to look. I have a great excuse to buy Star stuff todayccasion2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> I am just helping your shopping addiction


rofl!!!! oh yes.. a big help LOL! :]



Star's Mama said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously, after this post, I'm going to Target (or several Targets) to look. I have a great excuse to buy Star stuff todayccasion2:


ahahaha go star! LOL!!! hope u find stuff!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> ahahaha go star! LOL!!! hope u find stuff!


Well....I came back quickly cuz the cold/allergies is killing me more when I stepped out, and I just got a retractable leash for when we go to the beach and in our yard.

Don't need a bed cuz she doesnt sleep in the one she got and the collars are too big

I want the harness but they only had it in a medium and that was way too big and they dont even say the girth size on the tag only the length. I really wanted the harness because I have the puppia blue one and people think she's a boy:foxes15:


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

very cool


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What is it with my area of SC? I was recently in Target and looked for dog stuff and in a TJ Maxx in Charlotte, NC. I did not see any dog clothes at all! I was so expecting to find some things based on everyone here )-:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw jayda ;(


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> What is it with my area of SC? I was recently in Target and looked for dog stuff and in a TJ Maxx in Charlotte, NC. I did not see any dog clothes at all! I was so expecting to find some things based on everyone here )-:


Maybe it's an excuse to take the pups to the beach! (and to go look for dog clothes)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am always in and out if Target and today is the first day I saw them


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nothing here too  boohoo! atleast i saved money and spent on essentials LOL


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! IM GONNA HEAD THERE TOMORROW FIRST THING! I hope my local target has them!!! did they just recently stocked them?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh how cute!! Our Targets used to carry a larger line of doggie stuff, but it's been scaled back significantly. :/


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh they r so cute!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

gorgeous - i love pink- wish i lived in usa =we dont get much for really tiny dogs yo wear over here - even at crufts which is the largest dog show - i didnt find one chi stand and most of the doggie coats are not dainty enough for a chi


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I REALLY want a girl now! That stuff is so cute!!!




maj said:


> gorgeous - i love pink- wish i lived in usa =we dont get much for really tiny dogs yo wear over here - even at crufts which is the largest dog show - i didnt find one chi stand and most of the doggie coats are not dainty enough for a chi


Being in the UK sucks when trying to buy things!!

Was there nothing at crufts?! Me and the MIL were going to go next year to go shopping! Rubbish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it just came out as ours did NOT have it on Monday but it was out Yesterday so call or keep checking. Maybe mine put it out early as most Targets carry the same items.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Went today, nothing  is that at a super target?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my! I loooove that! I'm so sad our Target is not open yet 
I swear I would buy one of everything.. ha ha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No just regular Target. I have not looked at our Super Target


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I was going to look at our Target yesterday but my classes were canceled so I had no reason to make that drive. I'll be checking on Tuesday though, provided we don't get more snow... I would really like to get a harness for Ocean. She is not used to a harness, collar, or leash and it's been a mess trying to take her outside.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL that stuff is way too cute!!!


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in SC and my local target has hello kitty products. It's in the Charleston area. I love the new hello kitty products! I bought Ava the tank top tutu outfit and she looks precious! I want to get her all the outfits and the bed as well. I tried to locate these products online, can't find them on targets website or anywhere else. Does anyone know where to find them online?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AvaLou said:


> I live in SC and my local target has hello kitty products. It's in the Charleston area. I love the new hello kitty products! I bought Ava the tank top tutu outfit and she looks precious! I want to get her all the outfits and the bed as well. I tried to locate these products online, can't find them on targets website or anywhere else. Does anyone know where to find them online?


Love Charleston  I was born and raised there


----------



## kamkambbbaby (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the dress so much!!!!!! 
But i live in hongkong


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to repeat my previous question but I really want to get all the products they offer. Anyone have luck finding the products online? I have had no luck on target.com or amazon.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh I wish target in aus had this for our chis  omg I want 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just went to target and they had the hello kitty tank dress w/ tutu skirt and the hello kitty hoodie . they were on clearance. only around 3.50 . I bought one for latte and one for Minnie and one for tootsie. haven't tried them on yet though... 
if anyone wants one, I can go back and see if there still there. there were a few others there of the dresses, and the hoodies and there was one raincoat, and one leash and some very large size collars . all the same price. around 3.50 with tax


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome will check mine on Monday. Would lovevto get BG a hoodie


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Christie, I'm only a few hours away and my target had them on sale too  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet going by today


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

actually I decided i'm going to return the ones I got. ( I bought 4 in all, one hoodie for each of the chis and one dress for latte). they all fit, but I just wasn't happy with the quality... certainly well worth the 3 dollars plus tax, but not what we're used to , so I don't think I would be happy with them ....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> actually I decided i'm going to return the ones I got. ( I bought 4 in all, one hoodie for each of the chis and one dress for latte). they all fit, but I just wasn't happy with the quality... certainly well worth the 3 dollars plus tax, but not what we're used to , so I don't think I would be happy with them ....


Good to know! Thanks


----------

